# Carp Pellets/bait...Urbana Ohio



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

These folks have exported quite awhile to the UK....now selling here in the USA, located in Urbana Ohio. I visited them this last spring and got some samples...worked great here on Buckeye Lake during a couple evening sessions. Freedom Feeds


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Flavored liquid attractants


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like some good stuff Bob,thanks for sharing!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

HOLLY MOLLY........Bob....is that really you????

Man hope all has been well and everyone is doing fine?


I second the Thanks for the link and the heads up.....can you visit there shop and buy in person? 

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob,I just went through thier site.. That has got to be one of the best finds...i'll be heading over there very soon..THANKS!!!

Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Enjoy your trip over Scott...and yes they do have a store as well as offer classes on raising and feeding fish.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

PURINA TROUT CHOW IS used at a lot of the trout hatcheries.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Frey, Purina trout chow is also used by a lot of carp anglers too....SMILE!

Scott


----------

